# Basic Training (BOTP/BMQ) - Borden - April 10, 2006



## ZxExN (10 Mar 2006)

I'm a little disappointed that I won't be able to go back to Vietnam to see my relatives for the first time with my family but I'm also excited to start the training. Anyone else been called for the April 10th BOTP?


(Title updated)


----------



## Hadrian (12 Mar 2006)

Hey, I'll be in St.Jean April 10th!


----------



## Rstratdn (14 Mar 2006)

Yeah I'm in basic at Borden on April 10th


----------



## Alpha 31 (17 Mar 2006)

Rstratdn said:
			
		

> Yeah I'm in basic at Borden on April 10th



same.


----------



## NavyGuy2006 (19 Mar 2006)

I will be in Borden April 10th


----------



## Rstratdn (20 Mar 2006)

Where are you guys from? and what are you going in for? I'm infantry... PPCLI


----------



## NavyGuy2006 (21 Mar 2006)

Is there anyone else out there going to Borden for BMQ?


----------



## ZxExN (21 Mar 2006)

How come someone changed the title to BMQ training? Are they having the Officers and NCMs all train together at St. Jean on the 10th?


----------



## u_tink_im_quiet (21 Mar 2006)

Silly question. What determines if you go to Borden or St. Jean for Basic Training?


----------



## genuine (21 Mar 2006)

hey im from barrie and am also attending borden BMQ april 1oth 2006  

anyways im lookin forward to it im hopin to make some new friends along the way and after borden im off to moc training for avn tech again on borden


----------



## q_1966 (23 Mar 2006)

u_tink_im_quiet said:
			
		

> Silly question. What determines if you go to Borden or St. Jean for Basic Training?



Wether they have space for you  ???


----------



## Rstratdn (24 Mar 2006)

Ok how is it you guys know where your MOC and SQ training is going to be? When i asked they told me they didn't know and that i'd find out at basic.


----------



## genuine (24 Mar 2006)

the reason i know where my moc training is is because the only school for avn tech is in borden and they told me when i was being sworn in its the aeronautical engineering school


----------

